# "Kick.............The Ball!!!



## bobmielke (May 22, 2011)

I thought this was a humorous shot taken just the other day at Canon Beach, Oregon. The young lady, also a photographer, had her two little doggies along for a walk on the beach. I love their intense concentration on the ball.


----------



## molested_cow (May 22, 2011)

So can I bring my Nikon to Canon Beach?


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

No.  You have to go a mile up the seaboard to Nikon Coastline.

Nice capture.  I'd take the dog in the middle out, remove the womans' right hand, and move the left doggie into the frame more.


----------



## bobmielke (May 22, 2011)

I certainly do.


----------



## bobmielke (May 22, 2011)

Not me! I like the photo just the way it is. The viewer's eye follows the doggies up to the lady.


----------



## Rugotska (May 26, 2011)

I agree with the way it is. There is sort of a visual line leading you from the bottom left to the top right. very nice.


----------



## Loraco (May 30, 2011)

bobmielke said:
			
		

> Not me! I like the photo just the way it is. The viewer's eye follows the doggies up to the lady.



Me to!


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it a lot, maybe try mirroring it, might have a positive or negative effect.


----------



## Butter Jeweler (Jun 7, 2011)

Love Canon Beach! Grew up in Southern Oregon and now in the armpit of the south, South Georgia, lol! I like the picture myself, looks like everyone is waiting for the ball to do something


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 7, 2011)

JRT's, there is only one word to desrcibe them.  INTENSE!

I hope I'm correct, but they look like a wire-haired and a smoothie.

Nicely captured.  The only thing I would add is a bit more space on the left side of the frame.


----------

